# My Blood Thirsty, Killer Beasts.



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

Olivia is the white one, and Isabella is the tiger.
Liv's a runty little three year old miniature Ragamuffin, she only weighs two pounds, and Bella's a two year old Tabby that weighs five pounds. They're afraid of mice, but have gotten into my feeder tank and gone fishing about a dozen times.









Liv getting ready to kill some comets.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Haha, one of my dogs remind me of a cat the way she trys to kill my fish when ever I'm not around.

Nice looking cats, I really like bellas markings


----------



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

I bet you my cat can beat up your cat.

Nice cats by the way


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yea traveller has a big p*ssy ! Dont wanna mess with it


----------



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

Traveller said:


> I bet you my cat can beat up your cat.
> 
> Nice cats by the way


Thanks! haha. My cat's are the girliest little things. I have no doubt in my mind that if placed in a ring, my cats would probably try to cuddle with your cat even though it was trying to fight them.


----------

